# Too Good to be true? (Anyone ever try Rockwell Cordless Tools?)



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

A buddy of mine is in the market for some cordless tools for his new home and stumbled acrossed what looks like a KILLER deal at sears:
It's a set that includes 7 tools and three batteries on sale for $200










He wanted my opinion, but I have no experience with these at all. After doing some looking it seems that they carry a 2 year tool warranty and a LIFETIME battery warranty.

He's not in the trades and not hardcore DIYer, so I think at this price and with the battery warranty it's a no brainer, but was just wondering if anyone has any hands-on experience


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Never used any rockwell tool myself but around here they're on craigslist for nearly nothing.........almost like someone wants to get rid of them.

But if your friend doesnt use tools alot they may be just rite, with the warranty on the batts. and all. IF sears honors the warranty at the store, I wouldnt buy them if you'd have to make claims or get service via mail.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't have any experience with them, but I agree that it's prolly just fine for the average home owner. And none if the are precision tools anyhow (say as opposed to a jointer or drill press where precision is good and wobble is bad).


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is* not* the old Rockwell(Delta ) company, but a company that bought the rights to the name some years ago. From what I've read, they are low quality tools, feeding on the old name.
I have never personally used them.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> This is* not* the old Rockwell(Delta ) company, but a company that bought the rights to the name some years ago. From what I've read, they are low quality tools, feeding on the old name.
> I have never personally used them.


Right. Certainly not the Rockwell of old!

My guess is that these tools are just like the "Masterforce" (or whatever the name is) that they sell cheap at Menards. For the price, there is simply NO WAY that these are high quality tools.

But maybe they're okay for the casual user. A couple years ago I got each of my sons a Ryobi 18 volt cordless "kit" for Christmas. If I remember right, the kit included 2 batteries and a charger, a 3/8th VSR drill, a light, a sawzall & a circular saw. I think the kits were on sale for $89. Both my sons have used them and like them, but neither of them does any kind of heavy or construction work.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

*problum with that many tools*

If you use them a lot than that would be fine. But little use and the battery's will go bad and that will cost more than all those tools are worth. I would just buy what he will use. I don't buy sear's item's don't like them. If you buy ridgid they have a life time warrenty on all their item's which mean's battery's and the tool itself. That is worth every thing.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

There is no lifetime warranty on Ridgid batteries. When I bought mine they were sold to me as a lifetime battery with no hassle free replacement. Well, like every large corporation, they can change the warranty at their convenience and they did. The warranty on a Ridgid 18V is 2 years. You also need to know that they've changed their batteries and if you need replacment for a set of over 2 years old, the new ones don't fit and won't work in the charger. It turned me against Ridgid but while they were running, they were a darn fine tool....a lot better than DeWalt ever thought about being.

Any Craftsman tool is the identical tool at Harbor Freight. On some of the tools they didn't even bother to change the color. On the plus side for HF tools, they're cheap to buy and when they die, throw away and get a new one. Their batteries, should you need another one, are dirt cheap by comparison. The Ridgid batteries, for instance, are $100.00 each. HF batteries are around $15.00. You can buy a lot of HF batteries for $100.00 and replace the tool too.

In the set pictured, while his needs may be different than mine, only the drill and sawsall is usable. The circular saw will eventually eat it's way thru a 2x4 but it won't make many cuts-maybe 4, before it won't cut at all. The impact tool is a joke and is near worthless. I've never used the light on any of the sets I've bought. I don't see $200.00 WORTH of tools here that he'll use. If he's a fairly young man, buy a top quality name brand tool and take care of it. I still have tools from when I was a teen and I'm now old enough for Social Security. For the average home owner, a cordless tool is not a good investment. If you don't keep the batteries up, they die quickly making the tool worthless. A cordless tool MUST be used a lot of expect failures. A corded tool is the perfect home owner tool with LONG life if properly used and cared for.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrapperL said:


> Any Craftsman tool is the identical tool at Harbor Freight. On some of the tools they didn't even bother to change the color.


That's not accurate. TTI/Ryobi makes most of the Craftsman power tools. I doubt they make them for Harbor Freight as well. I've had the Craftsman 19.2 system for a while now and the tools seem fine.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

del schisler said:


> If you use them a lot than that would be fine. But little use and the battery's will go bad and that will cost more than all those tools are worth. I would just buy what he will use.


Not sure I agree with your logic. Just about any tool you buy will come with 2 batteries, so if you are arguing that batteries will go bad sooner if left idle, isn't it an advantage to have MORE tools that use the same two batteries, so the likely hood of frequently cycling the batteries is greater?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

To find out which manufacturer makes the Craftsman tools, look at the first 3 digits of the model number. These numbers represent a tool manufacturer.
As an example, 315.11720 This is a 3" belt sander I bought in the late '70's. The 315 represents Diehl Manufacturing(now Ryobi).
If you do a search, you can find a master list for this. Maybe on OWWM(now Vintage Machinery.org).


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

TrapperL said:


> In the set pictured, while his needs may be different than mine, only the drill and sawsall is usable. The circular saw will eventually eat it's way thru a 2x4 but it won't make many cuts-maybe 4, before it won't cut at all.


Does ANYONE made a cordless circular saw that is any good? I think it just requires too much torque for the current technology.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

operagost said:


> Does ANYONE made a cordless circular saw that is any good? I think it just requires too much torque for the current technology.


Makita used to make a FANTASTIC one in their Makstar line. 24v and takes a standard 7-1/4" blade. I think the price was way too high and the entire line never really took off. 

I have one and love it, but my batteries are really old and barely holding a charge anymore....


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

TrapperL said:


> There is no lifetime warranty on Ridgid batteries. When I bought mine they were sold to me as a lifetime battery with no hassle free replacement. Well, like every large corporation, they can change the warranty at their convenience and they did. The warranty on a Ridgid 18V is 2 years. You also need to know that they've changed their batteries and if you need replacment for a set of over 2 years old, the new ones don't fit and won't work in the charger. It turned me against Ridgid but while they were running, they were a darn fine tool....a lot better than DeWalt ever thought about being.
> 
> Any Craftsman tool is the identical tool at Harbor Freight. On some of the tools they didn't even bother to change the color. On the plus side for HF tools, they're cheap to buy and when they die, throw away and get a new one. Their batteries, should you need another one, are dirt cheap by comparison. The Ridgid batteries, for instance, are $100.00 each. HF batteries are around $15.00. You can buy a lot of HF batteries for $100.00 and replace the tool too.
> 
> In the set pictured, while his needs may be different than mine, only the drill and sawsall is usable. The circular saw will eventually eat it's way thru a 2x4 but it won't make many cuts-maybe 4, before it won't cut at all. The impact tool is a joke and is near worthless. I've never used the light on any of the sets I've bought. I don't see $200.00 WORTH of tools here that he'll use. If he's a fairly young man, buy a top quality name brand tool and take care of it. I still have tools from when I was a teen and I'm now old enough for Social Security. For the average home owner, a cordless tool is not a good investment. If you don't keep the batteries up, they die quickly making the tool worthless. A cordless tool MUST be used a lot of expect failures. A corded tool is the perfect home owner tool with LONG life if properly used and cared for.



I am not sure about any current Ridgid warranty's, but I have a set that is 6 years old and they still replace batteries for me. I just got a call yesterday that one of mine is ready for pick up. I disagree about cordless tools for homeowners. Most don't need the hassle, power, or durability of a well built corded tool. Any homeowner without a cordless drill nowadays is a fool. Batteries have certainly improved in the last few years. Some are ok when left uncharged for up to several months.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> I am not sure about any current Ridgid warranty's, but I have a set that is 6 years old and they still replace batteries for me. I just got a call yesterday that one of mine is ready for pick up. I disagree about cordless tools for homeowners. Most don't need the hassle, power, or durability of a well built corded tool. Any homeowner without a cordless drill nowadays is a fool. Batteries have certainly improved in the last few years. Some are ok when left uncharged for up to several months.


As a home owner I have both! There are times that power of corded outweighs the conveinance of cordless! An example would be when I used my Milwaukee 1663-20 spade handle drill to drill a 5 inch round by 20 inches deep hole for a mailbox post w/ 5 inch earth auger from forestry supply! No way cordless would have spun that auger in clay soil!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

operagost said:


> Does ANYONE made a cordless circular saw that is any good? I think it just requires too much torque for the current technology.


 The Dewalt saw is VERY good, I use one daily at work. And I have a Porter Cable cordless saw which I use at home....not as stout as the Dewalt, but then again it is a homeowners grade tool. I would purchase either again.


----------

